# roasting root veggies. how do i make them taste better?



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 19, 2014)

winter is here. i dig root veggies..(<--hah. a pun!)

love them. carrots of all colors. beets. yes!

roasting them. am i cutting them first, and roasting..or whole and cutting after? i make them taste okay, but just recently had them at a restaurant and they were fantastic. i am flummoxed.. it was actually a colored carrot mix..with mixed beets. and the colors didnt wash over each other. i assumed they were roasted separately and mixed right at the end.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2014)

I like butter, salt, pepper, evoo, and thyme. could als sprinkle a little cumin. 

I cube them before roasting, and vary the size so that the different veggies get done about the same time.


----------



## mhlee (Nov 19, 2014)

High heat, like 450+.

The smaller the pieces, the higher you can go without burning due to a shorter cooking time.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 19, 2014)

My favorite way is with olive oil, thyme, and garlic salt ( typically lawrys). 

i like a mixture of beets, carrots, parsnip and turnip but any roots will work just fine. 

i have found that a convection oven produces the best product, however a regular oven will turn them out just fine. Usually around 425 will do nicely to roast them without burning. In the convection i roast around 375 but it only takes half the time.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 19, 2014)

Fresh herbs is where its at, and you have to get them nice and crisp, the mailliard effect essentially


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 19, 2014)

nothing like some buttery carrots too


----------



## muddywaterstones (Nov 19, 2014)

Part-boil them first as this helps make sure they are cooked through, let them cool down, then roast aggressively. Finish the last two minutes by brushing on a touch of oyster sauce. Can get funky and add spices or honey or other glaze.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 19, 2014)

i go for the long slow roast... i roast the crap out of them, until they are tiny little sweet versions of what they once were. A little salt, pepper, and olive oil go a long way, as do some well placed herbs. High heat works fine too, but i still like to cook the crap out of them. Sometimes this requires that i wrap or cover them FWIW. I usually leave them whole and sometimes even unpeeled when roasting like that... just clean well if you do so.


----------



## larrybard (Nov 19, 2014)

Is it possible that some or all of the difference in taste between what you prepared and what you enjoyed in the restaurant can be explained by a difference in quality of the raw vegetables used -- theirs perhaps being much fresher (did you buy yours in a grocery store, or in a farmer's market where the seller had picked them not more than a day before?) and with a higher sugar content, sweeter variety?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 19, 2014)

agree with the above statements, add to roast on parchment in a dark bottomed pan. I like a low lipped debyuer roasting pan. Also, preheat the pan with the oven.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 19, 2014)

Quality salt it's important as well.


----------



## mhlee (Nov 19, 2014)

larrybard said:


> Is it possible that some or all of the difference in taste between what you prepared and what you enjoyed in the restaurant can be explained by a difference in quality of the raw vegetables used -- theirs perhaps being much fresher (did you buy yours in a grocery store, or in a farmer's market where the seller had picked them not more than a day before?) and with a higher sugar content, sweeter variety?



Quality certainly matters, but we can get the same products that chefs use out here. I've seen differences between fresher vs. older, which I attribute to the difference in moisture content (more in the fresher vegetables). The older veg got dessicated.


----------



## Jordanp (Nov 19, 2014)

For me lately I like using basil or dill oil (herb+olive oil blitzed together) a little bit of honey then just some salt and pepper roasting them like Jon nice and slow till little caramelized goodies.


----------



## seattle_lee (Nov 19, 2014)

JBroida said:


> i go for the long slow roast... i roast the crap out of them, until they are tiny little sweet versions of what they once were. A little salt, pepper, and olive oil go a long way, as do some well placed herbs. High heat works fine too, but i still like to cook the crap out of them. Sometimes this requires that i wrap or cover them FWIW. I usually leave them whole and sometimes even unpeeled when roasting like that... just clean well if you do so.



This. 

Only with duck fat.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 19, 2014)

i use duck fat too... and lard... and the fat i render from NY steak fat caps  Its all good


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 19, 2014)

I learned a technique from America's Test Kitchen years back that involves making large wedges of broccoli (or cauliflower) and I like it a lot. The wedges increase the surface area and you toss the broccoli with olive oil, salt, sugar, pepper (and other stuff if you want), heat the oven to 500 with the pan inside, and then put the wedges on the hot pan. The high heat and small amount of sugar really get a good caramelization on it. I then flip them when they are browned to brown them on both sides and pull out smaller ones so they don't overcook -- or sometimes I really char them. It depends upon how the broccoli cuts up. Just don't crowed the pan as that steaming action will slow things down. 

Here is the recipe from ATK.

k. 

Published January 1, 2008. From Cook's Illustrated.

WHY THIS RECIPE WORKS:
We wanted a roasted broccoli recipe to add concentrated flavor and
dappled browning to broccoli. We were able to get one by cutting the
broccoli to maximize contact with the baking sheet. Slicing the crown
in half and cutting each half into uniform wedges while cutting the
stalks into rectangular pieces slightly smaller than the more delicate
wedges promoted even cooking and browning, making for a perfect
roasted broccoli recipe. (less)

SERVES 4
Trim away the outer peel from the broccoli stalk, otherwise it will
turn tough when cooked. For Roasted Broccoli with Garlic, stir 1
tablespoon minced garlic into the olive oil before drizzling it over
the broccoli.
INGREDIENTS
1large head broccoli (about 1 3/4 pounds)
3tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1/2teaspoon table salt
1/2teaspoon sugar
Ground black pepper
Lemon wedges for serving
INSTRUCTIONS
1. Adjust oven rack to lowest position, place large rimmed baking
sheet on rack, and heat oven to 500 degrees. Cut broccoli at juncture
of florets and stems; remove outer peel from stalk. Cut stalk into 2-
to 3-inch lengths and each length into 1/2-inch-thick pieces. Cut
crowns into 4 wedges if 3-4 inches in diameter or 6 wedges if 4-5
inches in diameter. Place broccoli in large bowl; drizzle with oil and
toss well until evenly coated. Sprinkle with salt, sugar, and pepper
to taste and toss to combine.
2. Working quickly, remove baking sheet from oven. Carefully transfer
broccoli to baking sheet and spread into even layer, placing flat
sides down. Return baking sheet to oven and roast until stalks are
well browned and tender and florets are lightly browned, 9 to 11
minutes. Transfer to serving dish and serve immediately with lemon
wedges.
RECIPE TESTING

FLAVOR BOOST FOR BROCCOLI
Tossing the broccoli with a little sugar before roasting helps it
brown more evenly and taste even better.


----------



## Namaxy (Nov 19, 2014)

Duck fat vs oil.

I like a combo of potatoes, sweets and parsnips - very compatible. Beets are great too (all colors), but lack the starch to create a good fond. 

Toss with duck fat, salt, thyme. Like meats, avoid the temptation to take out of the oven and stir or toss. They will stick at first, but with enough time develop an awesome crust; then turn and roast some more.


----------



## gman (Nov 21, 2014)

i like to brown my meat in a stainless pan, then deglaze by adding butter and olive oil and sauteing a sweet onion and some garlic. once all the brown bits have come loose from the pan transfer the onion and garlic to the roaster with the other veg and season with salt, pepper, thyme, rosemary and parsley.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Nov 21, 2014)

My secret is the cast iron skillet. Transfers heat well and retains a massive amount of heat. Baking trays don't do it for me.


----------



## gman (Nov 21, 2014)

cast iron is indeed the bomb


----------



## Anton (Nov 21, 2014)

Flash boil
Flash fry
Roast at 400, with smashed garlic, herbs, salt, and cracked peppercorns previously soaked in evoo


----------



## chinacats (Nov 21, 2014)

Anton said:


> Flash boil
> Flash fry
> Roast at 400, with smashed garlic, herbs, salt, and cracked peppercorns previously soaked in evoo



Damn! That sounds just crazy enough to try.


----------



## muddywaterstones (Nov 22, 2014)

hoangkiena3332014 said:


> uppp cho bác nhi&#7873;u view nha



Bless you.


----------



## mark76 (Nov 22, 2014)

I always add some balsamic vinegar to the veggies. It gives them just that extra tang of sweetness and sourness.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 22, 2014)

3 times cooked is the way to get, gets em crisp as heck,


----------



## panda (Nov 22, 2014)

it tastes better if you use a wedgie monster to cut them like a new takeda.


----------



## Oaken (Nov 30, 2014)

gman said:


> cast iron is indeed the bomb



concur on this.
I also hold off on the salt and pepper until it comes out of the heat and think that farmers market (or straight from the garden) matters much.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 30, 2014)

Sous vide is the secret for roast vegetables. Searzall first, then into a bag with spice, salt and butter, then into the water.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2014)

i prefer traditionally slow roasted veggies... like this:
View attachment 25597


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 30, 2014)

Those don't look like root vegetables, Jon. Squash are surface vegetables.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2014)

yeah... but the cooking methods can be the same, and the end results should look similar after being roasted


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 30, 2014)

JBroida said:


> yeah... but the cooking methods can be the same, and the end results should look similar after being roasted



Jon Buddy, I couldn't disagree more. The sugar distribution is massively different, as is the heat to density ratio. I love you, and respect you as much as I respect anybody, but you're way off base on this one. At least, assuming precision matters in the application: they certainly all turn to mush in a similar manner. I'm not usually looking for mush.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2014)

i recently did the same with celery root, beets, sweet potatoes, sato-imo, and more, though some require foil wrapping. As they roast for longer times, sweetness increases.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 30, 2014)

So, mush. It's okay, Jon, you don't get what I'm saying: I grow some of the root and surface veggies that I eat, and most of the rest come from near by. I live in the sweet spot of the midwest, and I can drop a ratty old pumpkin on the garden after Halloween and have more pumpkins than I know what to do with, the next year. Surface vegetables and root vegetables aren't the same. Come to Cinci, brother, and I'll show you the difference. You'll thank me for it.  I'll also show you Skyline chili, which you likely won't thank me for. Bring Pepto.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 30, 2014)

And respond to my last email, otherwise I'll just have to keep emailing you.  Love you buddy, and I hope the Japan trip was wonderful!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 30, 2014)

i'll see your e-mail and up you a response  Also, a description of what i mean to say in cooking root veggies


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 30, 2014)

Works for me.


----------



## panda (Nov 30, 2014)

If you stick into a bag and heat it in water, then it isn't roasted now is it. That said, my preferred method for cooking rooties is braised, chilled, then sauteed.

But for roasting them, try blanching in very salty water, ice bath, dry in fridge, then roast at 450. After you remove from heat add herbs, parm, and chopped roasted nuts (chestnuts work great for instance)


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 30, 2014)

panda said:


> If you stick into a bag and heat it in water, then it isn't roasted now is it.



Roasting can incorporated into the finishing, however.


----------



## panda (Nov 30, 2014)

True. I think the greatest thing I ever tasted cooked sous vide were just carrots by itself, unbelievable flavor!


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 30, 2014)

panda said:


> True. I think the greatest thing I ever tasted cooked sous vide were just carrots by itself, unbelievable flavor!



I know, right? I add very little to my carrots cooked sous vide, usually just a little cardamom and salt. No need for anything else added.


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 1, 2014)

Scrub the skins to get them clean, then roast in a pan with butter until soft chewy and nice and golden on the outside!


----------



## TurdMuffin (Dec 1, 2014)

I like them in a foil boat on the grill...just a little oil, salt, pepper and crushed garli.


----------

